
Automated Landscape Painting in the Style of Bob Ross [pdf] - kmstout
https://uwspace.uwaterloo.ca/bitstream/handle/10012/2761/AlexKalaidjianThesis.pdf
======
cs702
Inevitably, this would have happened sooner or later with Bob Ross.

He keeps popping up again and again, here and there, to the dismay of so many
snobby art critics who have for so long dismissed his work and his TV shows on
PBS. My favorite example of him unexpectedly popping up in popular culture is
probably
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Cjsnq8kVU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Cjsnq8kVU)

